# HSH Hospital - Belgium



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2013)

Visited with UrbexDad, JC101, and Priority 7. It’s a massive old hospital, they built a new one next door, and never knocked this one down. Simples. 







It was a teaching hospital, so there were lecture rooms & teaching facilities as well as medical facilities. 






As standard, I made my way up past the fifth floor to sit on the edge of the roof and take in the site. 

(I’m annoyed as this shot make me look like I’m standing on the terrace of the first floor ) 





UrbexDad at the edge




















Corridor porn:





View to the new hospital:






























I was surprised by how much was left, and how archaic the wooden beds looked: 










Unfortunately a lot of the rooms held nasty surprises: 















X-Rays everywhere:





Xray from 2003. Patient name pixelated for obvious reasons. 















Mortuary:





Not quite vacated yet:















Cheers for looking:





Video to follow.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice set of shots mate, always liked the look of this place!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 13, 2013)

*Crackin pix as always!! Dunno bout the bucket of needles though?! YACK!! *


----------



## night crawler (Apr 13, 2013)

Brilliant report we have come to expect from you, even with Dad.


----------



## Dolly(male) (Apr 13, 2013)

nice pics thanks !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice report & photos


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome I was lead astray on this one someone said it had been knocked down just before we visited Belgium in the new year I later found out that was wrong... So much to see her! deffo going to make the trip next time I'm over there!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 15, 2013)

I've heard exactly the same info - that it's been dropped, and very recently. Having said that dropping it is the best thing they can do because it's such a mess. I understand though that it is NOT a hospital, rather it is a high dependency home for severely disabled geriatrics - a sort of care home on steroids. 

We;ll done on the pix fella. Did you see the cardiac monitor on the trolley near the lobby on the way to the lecture theatre?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic report as always dude!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to steal someone's boat, or just resort to an old bathtub to go and see this stuff! Absolutely brilliant report!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 17, 2013)

looks a fab place to visit , those meedles look real nasty tho, cheers for the share


----------

